# Lobo Movie Coming Out



## Glued (May 1, 2012)

DC plans to make a movie for Lobo.



Who is Lobo? Hes the most awesome DC character ever. This has guy has done everything from being turned into a snail to going to Hell.

When Lobo went to Hell, he created so much trouble that they made a contract that neither heaven nor Hell would ever accept him. This man killed both Santa Clause and The Easter Bunny.

Superman can make diamonds out of coal. Lobo can make a jawbreaker out of an entire city. He is the Main Man, The Ultimate Bastitch.

He is the Ultimate parody character, made to ridicule the insanity of comic books who shined in the 90s. Pure 90s X-Treme. 

Compacting an entire city into a jaw breaker

Smoking a cigar in the vacuum of space


Comes out completely fine after entering a black hole



Punched Poseidon in the face, Poseidon once knocked out Superman with a lightning bolt.



Killing himself to go to an astral plane and kick a ghost's ass


Makes a deal with heaven so that he can't ever be accepted in the afterlife



Beats up the writer after breaking the fourth wall



Lobo in his own words, "I don't do logical"



Lobo in Superman

[YOUTUBE]OZw5DfxLdA0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]HpFplmMcjOE[/YOUTUBE]

Lobo kicked out of the Justice League
[YOUTUBE]Bug75AfNnO8[/YOUTUBE]

Lobo helping Justice League
[YOUTUBE]9Gw8-rpdjOs[/YOUTUBE]

Lobo killing Santa

Paramilitary Fan Video of Lobo killing Santa
[YOUTUBE]t9ooZYjF0mI[/YOUTUBE]


Lobo teaching Wonder Girl how to fly.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, and maybe tomorrow we will miraculously loop back into the 90s.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Oh hell yes.


----------



## Glued (May 1, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> Yeah, and maybe tomorrow we will miraculously loop back into the 90s.



Its true Warner Bros. got the director from Journey 2 and Cats vs Dogs: The revenge of Kitty Galore to do the movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Lobo is what Marvel tried to make Deadpool into .


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> Yeah, and maybe tomorrow we will miraculously loop back into the 90s.





Sweet Baby Jesus, I wish we could.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

I get the feeling that this movie will be pretty mediocre.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 1, 2012)

Oh god.

This is going to be terrible.


----------



## Glued (May 1, 2012)

Hopefully, so bad its good.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hopefully, so bad its good.



Might be asking for too much but I'll hope for the best.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 1, 2012)

It's about time *THE MAIN MAN* gets a piece of the pie.

I don't give a shit how bad it is, I'm seeing this shit.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 1, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> It's about time *THE MAIN MAN* gets a piece of the pie.
> 
> I don't give a shit how bad it is, I'm seeing this shit.



Why should he only take a piece of the pie?


----------



## Violent by Design (May 1, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> Why should he only take a piece of the pie?



THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT BABY.


----------



## Glued (May 1, 2012)

At the end of the movie, Lobo should break the fourth wall and beat up the director and then march over to dc entertainment and proceed frag everyone.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> At the end of the movie, Lobo should break the fourth wall and beat up the director and then march over to dc entertainment and proceed frag everyone.



Won't be happening.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

If they done it right, it would have tons of alien ladies having sex with The Main Man.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> If they done it right, it would have tons of alien ladies having sex with The Main Man.



So, an R rating at the least?


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2012)

I love Lobo too much not to be hyped for this.  I'll watch it.


----------



## Glued (May 2, 2012)

What the Frag

its PG13

Davis


----------



## martryn (May 2, 2012)

They've almost hit the bottom of the barrel as far as comic book movies go.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Perhaps that rating has changed over the years.


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its true Warner Bros. got the director from Journey 2 and Cats vs Dogs: The revenge of Kitty Galore to do the movie.





Eternal Goob said:


> I get the feeling that this movie will be pretty mediocre.





Bluebeard said:


> Oh god.
> 
> This is going to be terrible.





Ben Grimm said:


> What the Frag
> 
> its PG13
> 
> Davis



Firstly I'm optimistic :3

Brad Peyton's only directed two non-short films _(being Cats & Dogs and Journey 2)_, however, he's not written them or being a producer in those pieces, so now I'm extremely interested to see how he'll tackle this one which gives him a lot more freedom given he'll be revising the script.

I think we can name many directors who've directed films they've not written which have turned out rubbish and then in turn have come out with something brilliant on their second or third attempt _(i.e. Fincher, Cameron etc)_.

A lot of faith I have in this :WOW


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2012)

"Who?"

*opens thread*

"oh that guy"

all I remember about the cartoon series is him and how hot livewire was


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

I remember it for Flash casually schooling Supes in a foot race and Batman judo tossing Supes onto a table.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 2, 2012)

I like Lobo but right now I'm getting a terrible vibe here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Lobo movie featuring Dennis Quaid as Lobo.


----------



## Glued (May 2, 2012)

I'm looking at the PG 13.

What is the most horrifying thing you can do in a PG 13 movie?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Put Lobo in it.


Alternatively, the most horrifying thing you can do to a Lobo film is making it anything but NC-17.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> I'm looking at the PG 13.
> 
> What is the most horrifying thing you can do in a PG 13 movie?



A brief shot, one that doesn't reveal everything, of a fat naked man?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 2, 2012)

It's going to be rated G and Lobo will be reimagined as a do-gooder who frolics (yes, frolics) with the space dolphins while fighting off meany-heads with hugs and rainbows.


----------



## Glued (May 2, 2012)

Well, actually.

Lobo teaming up with Aquaman once to save Space Dolphins was pretty awesome.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> It's going to be rated G and Lobo will be reimagined as a do-gooder who frolics (yes, frolics) with the space dolphins while fighting off meany-heads with hugs and rainbows.



It will flop spectacularly.


----------



## Glued (May 2, 2012)

The MAIN MAN does not frolic.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

The Main Man could bitch slap Thor and Hulk with the same slap to the sun.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Thor could bitch slap The Main Man too...


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Thor could bitch slap The Main Man too...



Which will break his hand and hammer .


----------



## Glued (May 2, 2012)

Lobo's moved stellar mass. Thor only tossed a snake 1/3 the size of Earth.

Lobo has the ability to break logic.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Thor looks handsome.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Lobo has dreadlocks he is more exotic. .


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Handsome > exotic


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Handsome > exotic



Handsome are a dime a dozen , exotic is a delicacy and women go crazy for. .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Juggernaut could beat Lobo.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Handsome > exotic


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Juggs can beat Lobo in a stir fry food contest since he walks with his handy wok on head !


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

if Supes can handle Lobo, so can Thor 



love the idea, but they'll fuck it up


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

You mean the same dupe who manhandled Thor like his bitch .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

in fanfiction maybe


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Supes certainly is much faster than Thor.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 2, 2012)

Thor>Superman

EMH has convinced me, if he acts anything like that in the comics.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

fast enough to run away before he gets a hammer in the face


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

Did someone just compare Thor to Superman? Oh dear ... 

P.S. Fluttershy, you do know that Thor relies on Mjolnir too much and that Superman has been shown to be able to lift it? :WOW


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Oh you mean the same Thor who can't get pass a human with a shield .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

> Fluttershy, you do know that Thor relies on Mjolnir too much and that Superman has been shown to be able to lift it?


it's his hammer, why shouldn't he rely on it ? Oo .. not like he's not strong w/o it

+ he has mental control over it


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

Let it be known that Huey's officially my favourite person today :WOW



Fluttershy said:


> it's his hammer, why shouldn't he rely on it ? Oo .. not like he's not strong w/o it
> 
> + he has mental control over it



I only said that its a weapon that was bequeathed to him and he relies on that rather than his natural strength and there's a reason why he does; Superman surpasses him on most other accounts, if not all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Seems legit until you realize a scrub like Juggs schooled Thor then you hit the bottom of the barrel .

@Bart


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

> Superman surpasses him on most other accounts.


on being a big blue boyscout - certainly


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Superman cookies makes him billions of dollars in revenue each year . He doesn't live home with his dad. !


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

Superman is Loises bitch though 

so whipped


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Superman is Loises bitch though
> 
> so whipped



I am who is Thor's female partner ? Take your time I have all day .


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Seems legit until you realize a scrub like Juggs schooled Thor then you hit the bottom of the barrel .
> 
> @Bart



:WOW



Fluttershy said:


> on being a big blue boyscout - certainly



Without or without Mjolnir in Thor's possession, Superman decimates beyond imagining; don't get me wrong, Thor's worthy of repect and so on, but his skills against a being who stands toe-to-toe with beings to whom it would take the Avengers united to oppose and strength on rather ludicrous level, all seems to fall short.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

He gets any asgardian or midgardian bitch he wants 

just by standing there looking pretty




> I am who is


is that english ? 




Darkseid said it best (Thor can say it too, but he's a good guy, so he won't)

"Super or otherwise, you're merely a man. And I am a god."


----------



## Glued (May 2, 2012)

Jane Foster
Asgardian concubines, once three at a single time
Brunhilda the valkyrie
Lady Sif
Some random farmgirl from ancient times
Enchantress
Enchantress's little sister


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

It is according to autocorrect  
Sorry is missing. 

The thing is with Darkseid he can bitchslap sky fathers Thor's has trouble with giant green men


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

> Darkseid he can bitchslap sky fathers


he was defeated by singing


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> is that english ?
> 
> Darkseid said it best (Thor can say it too, but he's a good guy, so he won't)
> 
> "Super or otherwise, you're merely a man. And I am a god."





End of discussion ...

Now moving onto Lobo :WOW


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Bart said:


> End of discussion ...
> 
> Now moving onto Lobo :WOW


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

They should just make a 17-rated animated Lobo movie or something .. they're making like 2 per year now anyway


live-action will suck more then Superman Returns did




*Spoiler*: __ 



all DC/Marvel cross-overs are glorified fanfiction btw


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

By the power of Zeus is that bird? No, Is it a plane? No, It Thor after Supes those his ass into the sun !


----------



## Glued (May 2, 2012)

Oh yeah, I also heard that Hela wanted Thor to give her a son.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Ben it doesn't count if your dad paid for it .


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> live-action will suck more then Superman Returns did



Probably.


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

Fluttershy 

Let's agree haha, but Lobo should be a pretty good film, if it's done right, and I do think DC will now be really careful with their properties especially with the whole Avengers thing :WOW


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Is the director for this movie any good?  Haven't seen any of the films that he has made.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Probably good with CGI


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Is the director for this movie any good?  Haven't seen any of the films that he has made.



Eeeeeek ;O

Lol, but read this though:


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Well, I'll hope for the best as usual.


----------



## Glued (May 2, 2012)

Thor also got Spider-woman, Ms. Marvel, Moondragon, Queen Alfyse and some Frost Giant women.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Who has Superman had so far?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Who has Superman had so far?


Batman


----------



## Glued (May 2, 2012)

Superman has  had

Lois Lane
Lana Lang
Lori Lemaris-(mermaid girl)

The Queen of Fables came after him, he turned her down
He was mind controlled by Sleeze into having sex with Big Barda
There was Superwoman, who tried
Maxima, he turned her down
Some hispanic fangirl tried chasing after him
He kissed Wonder Woman once
He tried hitting on Power Girl- his cousin from another universe


----------



## Glued (May 2, 2012)

Bart said:


> End of discussion ...
> 
> Now moving onto Lobo :WOW



Of course, how do you feel about pg13


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Didn't change the fact the JL won .


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

> He tried hitting on Power Girl- his cousin from another universe



Superman wins.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 2, 2012)

Doesn't Thor nearly get raped by every woman who likes him? Except Jane...to my knowledge.


----------



## Glued (May 2, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> Doesn't Thor nearly get raped by every woman who likes him? Except Jane...to my knowledge.



They use love spells.

Or in some cases telepathy


----------



## Level7N00b (May 2, 2012)

...Isn't that still rape?


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

It's rape in my eyes.


----------



## Glued (May 2, 2012)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

so much raw sexy the ladies go crazy


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

So , Basically Thor is scared of the vag?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

count the numbers on Ben's lists for the two


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Still small numbers to the likes of Batman and Tony Stark .


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2012)

hope they dont ruin it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

how many has Bats had over the years ? Refresh me (genuinely curious)


except Robin in the ~60s of course


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> how many has Bats had over the years ? Refresh me (genuinely curious)
> 
> 
> except Robin in the ~60s of course



Gotta pull out my terabyte hard drive for that long list pal

and


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

I'll take a nap while you do so



*Spoiler*: __ 





Casey Veggies ? Customized Greatly Vol. 3 (Mixtape)


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I'll take a nap while you do so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will you be dreaming of this?


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Of course, how do you feel about pg13



Well he's rewriting the script (or adding things to it) so the PG13 rating shouldn't be confirmed as yet, especially as that whole article thing you quoted was from a while back.

And what on earth is everyone talking about now? ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> will you be dreaming of this?


He's so graceful


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

If they drop the PG13 I will so want this


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> He's so graceful


 So we doing a comparison , I see you showing up girl robin with some weird Alien that Thor tapped  interesting .


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> If they drop the PG13 I will so want this



If done right they may actually do it :3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

admiral Ackbar gets more tail then Bats, Stark & Thor combined 





> Gotta pull out my terabyte hard drive for that long list pal


how's that list coming along ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> admiral Ackbar gets more tail then Bats, Stark & Thor combined
> 
> 
> 
> how's that list coming along ?



I wouldnt doubt he gets literally more *tail* than them both .


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 3, 2012)

LoLbo                      .


----------



## Bart (May 3, 2012)

*Ras al Ghul:* _"If you make yourself more than just a man, if you devote yourself to an ideal such as killing... you become something else entirely. A main man, Lobo, a main man!"_


----------



## Federer (May 3, 2012)

I think Lobo would punch Ra's head off after that statement, just for the lulz.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

So they getting Michael Jai White to play Lobo, too?


----------



## Bart (May 3, 2012)

Federer said:


> I think Lobo would punch Ra's head off after that statement, just for the lulz.



Haha that actually would probably happen 



CrazyMoronX said:


> So they getting Michael Jai White to play Lobo, too?



Ooooooo ;O


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

More likely they'll get Hardy to play Lobo.


----------



## Federer (May 3, 2012)

And Anne Hathaway as Lobo's bike.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

At least she looks the part.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Federer said:


> And Anne Hathaway as Lobo's bike.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

If he is going to ride a bike , he better get himself a wok for head protection . Safety first although, I heard it doesnt help you from wall collisions .


----------



## Bart (May 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> More likely they'll get Hardy to play Lobo.





Federer said:


> And Anne Hathaway as Lobo's bike.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I bet that CMX wants to ride Hathaway.


----------



## Bart (May 3, 2012)




----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Who will be playing the character of Lobo?


----------



## Glued (May 3, 2012)

hopefully hulk hogan


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

He might just be the best person for the role.


----------



## Bart (May 3, 2012)

*Lobo Candidates*

Javier Bardem _(probably the most perfect Lobo; yet doubtful)_
Jeffrey Dean Morgan _(too predictable)_
Mickey Rourke _(given his bad experience with Marvel maybe he'd turn to DC)_

But there's other actors could could easily play him; just can't think of any atm.

Anyone else got any ideas? :WOW


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Bardem seems like a good one.


----------



## Bart (May 3, 2012)

He really does ;O

Given the casting of Nolan's Batman films and MoS I wonder if they'd actually get a really good actor like Bardem, for example, to play Lobo


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

It's certainly possible but that depends on how much effort this movie will be getting.


----------



## Bart (May 3, 2012)

Yeah you're right 

I think after the epic fail of GL that they'll put more effort into it, and what I like about DC rather than Marvel is they let their directers and writers have a greater amount of freeom :WOW


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

One can hope but I get the feeling that since Lobo doesn't have as much awareness in public perception it'll get a shitty treatment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

No.




Hulk Hogan!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

100% sure they will cast Hugh Jackman .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

5'4" Lobo.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He would be the best Lobo.


----------



## Bart (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> One can hope but I get the feeling that since Lobo doesn't have as much awareness in public perception it'll get a shitty treatment.



Hmmm but then again all the more reason for him to be adapted so he can be in the public awareness; plus there's obviously a reason why their doing Lobo instead of the individual _Justice League_ members after _MoS_ comes out :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> He would be the best Lobo.


 Damn right, brother!


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Bart said:


> Hmmm but then again all the more reason for him to be adapted so he can be in the public awareness; plus there's obviously a reason why their doing Lobo instead of the individual _Justice League_ members after _MoS_ comes out :WOW



Perhaps they are doing Lobo because someone campaigned hard enough for it?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Let me tell you something about this movie dude, you got a lot of movies out there, but there is only one movie all the Lobomaincs big and small wanna see when it comes to the theatre, brother.When the  Main man picks up all the box office competition and slams them right down through Mat for the 1,2,3 just like I did to Superman at Infinite Crisis 3 infront of 9300558327643224562 screaming Lobomanics in Pontiac Universal Silver dome, brother! 
Well it will be pandemonium dude, so what you gonna do to do when all the Lobomanics and the largest arms in the Omniverse runs wild on yoooooouuuu!!!!!!

.


----------



## Bart (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps they are doing Lobo because someone campaigned hard enough for it?



 



Huey Freeman said:


> Let me tell you something about this movie dude, you got a lot of movies out there, but there is only one movie all the Lobomaincs big and small wanna see when it comes to the theatre brother.When the  Main man pick up all the box office competition and slams them right down through Mat for the 1,2,3 just like I did to Superman at Infinite Crisis 3 infront of 9300558327643224562 screaming Lobomanics in Pontiac Universal Silver dome, brother!
> Well it will be pandemonium dude, so what you gonna do to do when all the Lobomanics and the largest arms in the Omniverse runs wild on yoooooouuuu!!!!!!
> 
> .



Translation?


----------



## eHav (Jul 20, 2012)

just a lil bump to mention dwayne johnson said something about him playing the part of lobo. seems an odd pick

“Rumors of me possibly playing LOBO are true. Joel Silver and Brad Peyton working on it now. That could be fun,” he tweeted.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2012)

Not exactly confirmed its him :3

Javier Bardem or Joe Manganiello are still pretty interesting choices for the role :WOW


----------

